# Perth reptile enclosures ?



## Vipercat (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi 
Been a while since I was last on, just getting back into herps again and looking around for a decent enclosure for a Stimson and a SW Carpet python (obviously not together) preferably wooden.
There doesn't seem to be anywhere that makes a decent cabinet that includes heating and thermometer etc anywhere in Perth
I built my last enclosure with a heat cord in the floor and hidden lights, heat lamp and timer all concealed in the top but I cant seem to find anything decent online
Does anyone know where to get good reptile enclosures in Perth or does everyone get them from over east ( hello over there ---> ) or do i just need to pull my finger out and build my own again.


----------



## Burgo89 (Feb 15, 2016)

I keep an eye on gumtree for any bargains that may pop up. Atm There's a couple half decent ones on gumtree that have been there awhile could get the price down and touch them up abit yourself.


----------



## Tigerlily (Feb 21, 2016)

If browsing gumtree doesn't work, try posting a wanted ad! I found a few people in my area at least who build or revamp cabinets etc into custom enclosures for very decent prices, usually not much more than the cost of materials - because they really enjoy creating the enclosures and treat it like a hobby that can make a few bucks on the side. Good luck 

- - - Updated - - -

Oops I just read the part about building your own... if you have the talent then by all means pull the finger out and build one! lol


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 22, 2016)

[MENTION=2224]Vipercat[/MENTION], There is nothing more satisfying than building your own enclosure and decorating it to your taste then putting your Reptiles in and watching them explore and make themselves at home, there are some fabulous tips and builds in the DIY thread here at APS and some magnificent examples of converted cabinets, some of these you would never think they were anything other than a Reptile enclosure from the start.  .....................Ron


----------



## Snapped (Feb 22, 2016)

Vipercat said:


> Hi
> i just need to pull my finger out and build my own again.




This 


If you've got the time to do it, absolutely make your own. You've done one before, so you have the knowledge, and to be honest, making your own you know what goes into it, it's built properly and safe. Plus you get to build to your own specs, what could be better?
Whether it's a DIY tv unit conversion, or a melamine standard type enclosure, why pay for something you can do yourself?

Go for it.


----------

